# R16-500 issue - figured dish type does not match order



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is the problem, I've just received a replacement R16-500 for my pool patio. I have 2 dish installed at my house, one by DTV SWM5 and the other just a legacy round 18" dish which my R16-500 is using. So I went to do activation via DTV SWM5 dish. Now when I connect to the round 18" dish and change the dish type, I am getting the error as "figured dish type does not match order". Has anyone ever see this error before? I went through the activation fine and everything came up until I moved the receiver to the patio where it connect to the 18" legacy dish. Yes I can run the cable to the DTV SWM but it means I have to run the cable all the way up to the roof and to my attic.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Make sure you have also selected "Multiswitch" (rather than SWM) in dish setup. If you can't do that, try doing a reset everything from the menu and starting all over.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Make sure you have also selected "Multiswitch" (rather than SWM) in dish setup. If you can't do that, try doing a reset everything from the menu and starting all over.


I've must have missed that, I'll try to do it again when I get home today. I was about to go buy the cable to run it down from the SWM 5 dish.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Carl6, that was the issue. Not sure how I overlooked that.


----------

